# Where's open?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

What is the closest beach to Pace that is open right now where I can get out to try for some Pompano? This is ridiculous


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

New Smynra beach was open 2 days ago. Might need to check today.

Probably not what you wanted to hear.....but it don't look good right now for beaches.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Okaloosa county if you have a commercial fishing license


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

None that I know about. The intercoastal had a lot of boats and folks sitting at picnic tables overlooking the water. Find a buddy with a boat and split expenses .


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe mexico beach is open


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

bwendel07 said:


> I believe mexico beach is open


Still a little too soon :no:


----------

